# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  مذكرة بتبوير الارض الزراعية

## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*مذكرة بتبوير الارض الزراعية* 
*بتبوير الارض الزراعية
مذكرةبدفاع السيد/ متهم
ضــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد
النيابةالعامة
فىالجنحة رقم لسنة جنح أ. د. ط. والجنحة رقم لسنة جنح أ. د. ط.
جلسة / /
***
الاتهام:- اسندت النيابة العامة للمتهم لأنة فى يوم بدائرة قام بالبناء على ارض زراعية بدون ترخيص منالجهات الادارية وطالبه عقابه بالموارد الوارد بقرار الاتهام
كمااسندت النيابة العامة للمتهم لأنة فى يوم قام بتبوير الارض الزراعية وطالبه عقابه بالمواد الواردة بقرار الاتهام .
الوقائع:-
تتلخص وقائع هذه الجنحة حسبما يستبين من الاوراق بأن قامت الجمعية الزراعية بتحريرمحضرى مخالفة للمتهم بأن قام بالبناء على ارض زراعية وقام بتبوير الارض الزراعيةوبتداول الجنحة بالجلسات حضر وكيل المتهم وضم جنحة التبوير الى جنحة البناءالمحررين للمتهم بوحدة السبب والموضوع والأشخاص وقررت المحكمة الضم وطلب ندب خبيرونبد ت المحكمة مكتب خبراء وزارة العدلليتولى بدورة ندب احد الخبراء لمباشرة المأمورية على النحو الوارد بمنطوق الحكمالتمهيدى لمباشرة المأمورية وباشر الخبير المأمورية وقدم تقريره الثابت به ان وكيلالمتهم كان قد قام بإرشاد الخبير لأرض الاتهام و قرر بأن البناء محل انقاض مصنعكتان ثابت بالجنحة رقم لسنة جنح أ.د. ط. والصادر بها حكم بالبراءة ومصدق علية منالحاكم العسكرى وقدم للخبير المستمدات الآتية:-

صورةضوئية من محضر مخالفة مؤرخ محرر بمعرفةالجمعية الزراعية بناحية ضد المتهم عنالمساحة 4 قراريط مبورة ذات حدود المحضر محل هذه الجنحة

صورةضوئية من تقرير خبير فى الجنحة رقم لسنة جنح أ. د. ط. مؤرخ بأن ارض الاتهام لم يسبق استغلالها بالزراعةلآتها كانت محل مبانى قديمة وتركت فضاء وشون بها انقاض هدم .

صورةرسمية من الحكم المؤرخ فى الجنحةرقم لسنة جنح ضد المتهم والذى قضى فيها ببراءة المتهم مما اسند اليه

صورةضوئية لشهادة من واقع الجدول الجنح والتى تفيد بأن الجنحة رقم لسنة جنح ضد المتهم والتى تفيد بأنهبجلسة قضى فيها بالبراءة ممااسند اليه

أصل شهادة من اللجنة القروية والتى تفيد بأن المتهم يمتلك قطع ارض فضاء مساحتها قراريط كانت مشغولة بمبانى قديمة منذ عشرسنوات

صورةضوئية من رخصة مبانى رقم لسنة صادرة من الادارة الهندسية قسم التنظيم بمجلس مدينة مؤرخ هى عبارة عن رخصة انشاء و اقامة مصنعكتان على مساحة 

صورةضوئية من ترخيص بناء رقم لسنة صادر من الادارة الهندسية ب وذالك بإنشاء مبنى باسم المتهم مؤرخ

صورةضوئية من تقرير هندسى من حالة مصنع وحجرات أيله للسقوط صادر من هندسة التنظيممركز مؤرخ والذى يفيد بأن هذا المبنى يحتاج الىالازالة حتى منسوب سطح الارض .

ثابت ذالك كله بمحاضر الاعمال وص 3 ، 4 بتقريرالخبير المفاجئة الاتى :-

*النتيجة النهائية التى لا تتفق مع المستندات والمقدمات حيث ورد بالنتيجة النهائيةبالبند / 2- ارض الاتهام كانت من ضمن الاراضى الزراعية لتى يتوفر لها مقوماتصلاحياتها للزراعة . وهذا ما تنفيه المستندات الرسمية وتقرير الخبير السابق عليهفى الجنحة رقم لسنة جنح أ. د. ط. التى قضى فيها البراءة وتم التصديق علىالحكم .

كما انالخبير قد نوه فى النتيجة ال نهائيةللتقرير فى البند 4، 5، 6 للمستندات المقدمة من المتهم

الدفاع

اولا:- ندفع بعدم جواز نظر الجنحتين لسابقة الفصل فيهما فى الجنحة رقم لسنة جنح من امن دولة طوارئ والمصدق علي الحكم بالبراءة فيها فى الحكم العسكرى ونطلب ضمها لهذه الجنحة.

وحيث انقد نصت المادة 454 أ. ج . على الاتى :- تنقضى الدعوى الجنائية بالنسبة للمتهم المرفوع علية والوقائع المستندة فيها بصدور حكم نهائى فيها بالبراءة اوبالإدانة .

وإذا صدرحكم فى موضوع الدعوى الجنائية فلا يجوز اعادة نظرها الا بالطعن فى هذا الحكمبالطرق المقررة فى القانون 0

* وحيثان الدفع بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسبق الفصل فيها متعلق بالنظام العام ويجوز اثارته لأول مرة امام محكمة النقض متى كانت مقوماته واضحة من مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه اوكانت عناصر هذا الدفع قد انطوت عليه الاوراق بغير حاجة الى تحقيق موضعى .

( الطعنرقم 1435 لسنة 42 ق . 29/ 1/ 73 س 24ص 108)

(الطعنرقم 1282 لسنة 45ق . جلسة 16/ 11/ 75س 26ص 696 )

(الطعنرقم 671 لسنة 47ق . جلسة 14/ 77س 28ص 958)

ثانيا:- نوه الخبيرالذى باشر المأمورية الى المستندات المقدمة اليه والتى تفيد بأن الارض محل الجنحة هى ارض كان مقام عليها مصنع للكتان منذ عشر سنوات ولم تستغل للزراعة منذذالك التاريخ وأورد نتيجة غير منطقية لا تتفق مع المستندات الرسمية المقدمة اليهوالثابتة ايضا بتقرير الخبير السابق فى الجنحة التى قضى فيها بالبراءة اثبت بانالارض محل الاتهام كان مقام عليها مصنع كتان وتم هدمه ولم يورد نتيجة منطقية تتفقمع الاوراق الرسمية والقرير السابق والحكم السابق وجاء بنتيجة جديدة لا دليل عليهامن محاضر الاعمال او المستندات الرسمية المقدمة اليه .

ثالثا:- جاء التقرير مخالفة للتقرير للجنحةرقم لسنة أ . د. ط. الثابت به بالنتيجة النهائية بالبند 2، 3،4 ان ارض الاتهام هى ضمن ارض مصنع كتان كان مقام بالترخيص رقم لسنة وتم ازالته بالقرار المؤرخ كما جاء بالبد 3 من التقرير المنوه عنة بانارض الاتهام كانت محل مبانى قديمة وتركت فضاء مشون بها انقاض هدم .

مع انالثابت بالبند 4 من التقرير سالف الذكر تقع داخل كردون المدينة المعتمد وتقع ضمنكتلة سكنية تابعة لمدينة 

وقداشار الخبير المنتدب لمباشرة المأمورية فى الجنحتين المنظورتين بأن المتهم قدمترخيص بالبناء تحت رقم لسنة باسم المتهم على ذات العين من الادارةالهندسية بمدينة

* كمااثبت بمحاضرة الاعمال وبالنتيجة النهائية كل الاوراق والمستندات الرسمية التى تؤكدصحة اقوال المتهم من ان الارض المقام عليها البناء ليست ارضا زراعية ولكن الخبيرتجاهلها بالرغم من التنويه اليها بمحاضرة الاعمال وبالنتيجة النهائية واستخلص نتيجة مخالفة للوقائع والقانون و المؤيدة بالمستندات الرسمية وجاء بالنتيجةالنهائية بالبند 1- بأن الارض المقام عليها البناء صالحة للزراعة ولم يحدد مصدر رىلها بالطبيعة وذالك يكون اهدى الى نتيجة غير منطقية او قانونية .

رابعا:- نلمس اعادة احالة الجنحة لمكتب الخبراءلمباشرة المأمورية فى ضوء صحة او عدم صحة ما ورد بتقرير الخبير الاسبق فى الجنحةالمنضمة وعما اذا كانت حدود الارض محل الجنحتين بالتقرير هى ذاتها من عدمه و اوجهالخلاف فى التقريرين وعله ذالك .

وبناءعليه

نطلب ضم الجنحة رقم لسنة جنح أ. د. ط. لوحده الموضوع والسبب والخصوم .

ثم نلتمس الحكم :- بعدم جواز نظم الجنحة لسابقة الفصل فيها عملا بنص المادة454اجراءات جنائية .

واحتياطيا:- اعادة المأمورية لمكتب خبراء وزارة العدل لمباشرة المأمورية فى ضوء تقريرالخبير المودع بالجنحة رقم لسنة جنح ا.د.ط. مع بيان اسباب الاختلاف فيما بينهم.* 
*__________________
*

----------

